# Seeds Online?



## kodeG (Oct 11, 2011)

im eager to start growing, but im tired of growin mid, im ready to grow the good **** you know. cant find the seeds through ppl i know, so i checked out the net, i could by online, but i live in the u.s, i once heard some banks will send u the seeds hidden in a cd case so customs dont stop the shipping. idk who to trust, who to buy from, at this point idk ****. anyone got anything?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 11, 2011)

Look at the banner at the top of this page The attitude is a great safe place to buy seeds. However never disclose discreet shipping methods.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah try attitude and don't post info on stealth shipping methods please....


----------



## ozman (Oct 11, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i like these 2 places.
> 
> hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
> Single seeds with no minimum order and discreet, guaranteed worldwide ... Free marijuana seeds with every order!
> ...



Those are my 2 favs also


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

I have used the singleseedcentre.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

Some other places I hve used in the past:

Sowamazingseeds.com
Hemp depot (Money order/cash only)
Dope-Seeds.com (won't ship US anymore)
SeedBay
Herbies


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Cannazon is another cool one i just found...all sorts of crazy stuff u though u would never see in seed form*


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

coloradodreamn said:
			
		

> *Cannazon is another cool one i just found...all sorts of crazy stuff u though u would never see in seed form*




:yeahthat:

Mr C has done a great job with both Cannetics and Cannazon.


----------



## kodeG (Oct 11, 2011)

what do you mean by never disclose discreet shipping methods?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

kodeG said:
			
		

> what do you mean by never disclose discreet shipping methods?




We mean it is a general rule that we don't discuss the methods the seed banks use to get the shipments through customs. I mean we all already pay the police via our taxes to try and put us in jail....why wld we want to make it easier for them?  Don't get me wrong...I assume they already know but it still is better to not discuss it.  Jmo


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster...
> 
> how reliable is Seedbay, i see some great crosses on here, does it depend on the seller how shipping is done and stuff? i want to order is just  ordering from random people makes me nervous, dont really know how it works.
> 
> ...



Hey Puff.....Seed Bay was both awesome and scary. Awesome because you can get some crosses you won't find anywhere else of breeders gear. Scary because I quickly found myself bidding on too many great crosses. Like a kid in candy store I was. Cld hve easily spent a G if I wasn't careful.  I actually got my Rez Sour Diesel x Chemdog DD and my Chemdog DD x Sensi Star at SB...along with a ten pack of Afghani IBL. Even got freebies. That was like 2 years ago though. I wld stick to the buy now stuff...if you get into to many crazy bidding wars you cld get stuck with a big bill come pay time. Shipping was done discreetly and took 10-14 days I believe.

As for Herbies I only used them once long ago....I will be honest, I don't buy beans anymore. I usually pick up a few Dank clones and run them....most beans I run now are either from my old purchases or freebies and testers I get thrown my way from breeders. I am getting an itch to buy a cpl of Dank crosses on Cannazon though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> helps alot thanks. did a little more browsing on seedbay i think i get the whole thing now. and yes the crosses on there can be amazing.



Let me know how you do over there if you order anything if you don't mind. I wld gve Cannazon a look to....they hve good strains for not a lot of loot.


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i signed up at Cannazon the other day



Strong move......


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> thing i like about Herbies is they have Doggy's Nuts Pick and Mix, always wanted to run one of thier strains with out spending 100s up to 1000 per 10 pack
> 
> pretty good freebies on there too




Well you wld be the first person I know of to grow any of their gear out. Way to ridiculous in the price department in my opinion. Wld be interesting though to see if some Dank Fire came from their stuff.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> they probably wouldnt even germ, probably been sitting there for years waiting for someone to spend that kind of money.
> 
> im sure thats not the case though, i bet alot fo "rich" people by them cause they can.



There is definitely more going on then we know....wld love to find out the inside skinny on them. Rich or not if the beans don't produce Dank Fire I wld be pissed at wasting the money.


----------

